# Tren 100/Primobolan/Test stack???



## mojo (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone ever stack these three together? I am taking 600 mg EQ and 750 mg test enanthate for 6 weeks on my next cycle and then thinking of stacking 300 mg tren, 300 mg primo and 500 mg test for 6 weeks. I have taken the tren with winny in the past along with test prop with great results, I just hate the joint soreness with the winny. any thoughts???


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 4, 2006)

mojo said:
			
		

> Anyone ever stack these three together? I am taking 600 mg EQ and 750 mg test enanthate for 6 weeks on my next cycle and then thinking of stacking 300 mg tren, 300 mg primo and 500 mg test for 6 weeks. I have taken the tren with winny in the past along with test prop with great results, I just hate the joint soreness with the winny. any thoughts???



so you're only running 6 week cycles????  6 weeks isnt enough for running enanthate and eq......your primo is (IMO) too low to really notice anything from it..most i've talked too recommend .5-1 gram a week at least....i think you'd see better results by just bumping up the tren to 400mg a week.....i wouldnt do any less than 400 a week w/ tren.....perhaps think about a test/tren/tbol stack if you want another compound


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Jan 5, 2006)

wolfy - would there be any benefit to using oral and injectable primo to avoid having to inject so much to see any results?


----------



## mojo (Jan 5, 2006)

wolfy,
actually a 12 week cycle, only on the eq for 6 weeks and then replacing it with the tren and primo. The primo would be injectable not pill form. I would stick with the test enanthate all 12 weeks at 750 mg week 1-6, then dropping it to 500 when I add the tren. still dont like this cycle?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 5, 2006)

mojo said:
			
		

> wolfy,
> actually a 12 week cycle, only on the eq for 6 weeks and then replacing it with the tren and primo. The primo would be injectable not pill form. I would stick with the test enanthate all 12 weeks at 750 mg week 1-6, then dropping it to 500 when I add the tren. still dont like this cycle?



eq at 6 weeks would be worthless IMO...at least 11 or 12 for that


----------

